
Show HN: Convert JSON Structure to HTML UI - shujutech
http://shujutech.mywire.org/corporation?goto=json2web
======
shujutech
Convert JSON structure such as employee record, payroll record etc to HTML
user interface.

Code is at:
[https://github.com/shujutech/StIGMa/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/shujutech/StIGMa/blob/master/README.md)

Check out the "sample-output.html".

